# What does everyone have planted?



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm just curious to see what's growing. I live in Cypress and have four backyard raised beds/planters.

My spring planting included:
2 each of yellow and zucchini squash that I seeded (came up about 10 days ago.)
5 tomato plants (Roma, betterboy & grape)
basil & oregano & Italian parsley
4 bell peppers
4 cayenne peppers
2 jalapenos
1 broccoli (started from seed in March: Heatwave variety from Burpee-- we'll see)
spinach (growing slowly, but I will get a couple of salads out of it)
carrots (stalled out, going nowhere)
lettuce (going nuts, eating it everyday)
green peas (setting pods now, almost ready!)
radishes (already harvested)
sweet corn and pole beans companion planted in a 5 x 16 plot in the ground. (beans look great, corn seems a bit yellow on the leaf tips)

When the peas come out of the two small beds with trellis on the fence, I will start some cukes and cantaloupes next month.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've planted garlic,onions,green beans,2 kinds of squash,20 tomatoe plants,cayanne peppers,a couple bells,a couple pablano's,and some cukes.I hate those cukes!I couldn't find any of the giant stuffing jalapino's this year.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Maters,cucumbers,white squash, and several kinds of peppers.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

5 Tomato plants, 2 bell peppers, Sweet banana peppers, jalapeno pepper, cucumbers, green onions, cilantro, oregano, thyme and basil.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know how many plants each...

yellow and zucchini squash
eggplant
tomato (some grape, mostly larger heirloom type)
basil (several types)
parsley
dill
brussel sprouts
garlic
taters (yukon gold and red/new)
bell peppers (yellow and green)
jalapenos
carrots
lettuce
peas (can't remember name, but green)
sweet corn
okra
onions (10-15 i think, and green)
asparagus (just a few for fun)
strawberries
blackberries

that's all i can remember right now. the brussels were started last fall and so far so good.

fruit trees you ask? 
2 lemon (huge kind, regular kind)
2 lime
2 apple
2 peach
1 orange (mandarin)
1 fig


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Lots of herbs too. I cant wait to see how my Trinidad Scorpion peppers turn out.


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

6 tomato
3 zucchini
2 scalloped squash
3 pickle cucumber
lots of carrots
basil
rosemary
strawberries
cantaloupe (my kids wanted to try it, not sure it will work)
jalapeño


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

About 10 different maters plants
4 Banana peppers
4 jalapeño
8 Bell peppers
4 cayenne
2 pablanos 
2 cherry peppers
4 zucchini
4 butter cup squash my 1st shot at this
3 kinds of lettuce producing well.
several pickling cucumbers
sugar snap peas
some sort of pole beans. 

1 Meyer lemons recovering well from freeze (year before last) loading up pretty good
1 Satsuma orange loading up well 3rd year tree
1 Rio red loading up well 3rd year tree
1 large loquat about to play out now.
another orange tree I can't remember name 2nd year
Black berries

8 Okra 
3 melon


My wife enjoys canning different relishes and hot sauces


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

chuck leaman said:


> Lots of herbs too. I cant wait to see how my Trinidad Scorpion peppers turn out.


My butt broke out in a sweat just thinkin about those peppers.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Last minute garden. My son got 2 tomato plants from his 4H club to enter into the Waller County Best Grown Tomato Contest. We went ahead and planted a couple other things. Roma tomatoes, (he wants to make his own marinara sauce), sweetcorn, carrots, squash, cantaloupe,yellow watermelon, icebox melons, strawberries, and jalapeno peppers.

Looks like we had a rabbit visit the corn last night. Put some wire around his 4H tomatoes.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Fishing Logic said:


> About 10 different maters plants
> 4 Banana peppers
> 4 jalapeño
> 8 Bell peppers
> ...


Were did you get the loquat at?nice mix

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I can't plant my veggies for a while yet. Lots of snow still on the ground.
But here are some pictures of the fruit garden in past years

This is the 1st year (2010) that I started the fruit patch. There are two 60ft rows of 1/2 High blueberries that are far north varieties like Chippewa, Polaris, St. Cloud, Friendship, and 2 more varieties that I'm not sure of. The next row over is 52 ft of Boyne (summer) raspberries and after that is Autumn Britten (fall) raspberries. Also put in 2 little apple trees that you can barely see:



Summer of 2011: Blueberries are starting to grow, but the 1/2 High varieties aren't fast growers.... Although they do survive our winters down to 30 degrees below zero. The raspberries to the right of the picture had there 1st crop. About 40 pints of berries. The next row had about 15 pints that fall.



Summer of 2012: Blueberry blossoms got hit with a hard frost. Only got about 10 pints but the plants grew very well. The Boyne raspberries were the champion for 2012. The one row produced over 120 pints of raspberries. I think were put up 58 jars of jam and ate fresh until they were coming out our ears. Also gave a LOT away.



You can see how heavy the blossom set was in this picture and this was just at the start. They continued to bloom for about 6 weeks.



It now also has:
4 apple trees
2 plum trees
2 sour cherry trees (for pies)
6 Carmine Jewel cherry bushes

I'm hoping that when the snow melts, they will all be OK.


----------



## Chick-of-Sea (Oct 6, 2009)

We have about 
50 tomatos all different kinds. 
Lots of beets. Allready put up 12 quarts. 
beans 
okra
cucumbers
squash all kinds

Cituris trees
3 giant Rudy Reds 2 giant Rio Reds. Just loaded with fruit.
Meyer Lemons 
Texas Republic orange
Naval oranges
Lots of Plum & Peach trees as well.
We really enjoy this time of year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tomatoes
cukes
onions
potatoes
garlic
dewberry's
strawberry's
squash
zucchini
cantaloupes
peas
bells
japs
watermelons in may along with okra
carrots
collards


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I wish I could grow raspberries down here.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cukes, green okra (3 plants), burgandy okra (2 plants), heirloom tomatoes (4 plants), cherry tomatoes (3 plants and 2 different varieties), roma tomatoes (2 seedlings), strawberries (6 plants), japs (6 plants and 2 different varieties), serrano (2 plants), poblano (2 plants), habanero (1 plant), corn (16 talks), eggplants (3 plants and 3 varieties), yellow squash, zucchini, 4 bell peppers (3 varieties), thyme, oregano, basil, mint, and 5 red cabbage about to produce then pull and plant 8 black eye pea plants.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Went small this year.

Toms
squash
zucchini
bells
japs
okra
cucumber


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> Were did you get the loquat at?nice mix
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


 Loquat was already here at house I bought about 3 1/2 years ago. I gave away 2 smaller trees already but, I can save plenty of seeds for anyone that wants them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

18 maters
6 bell pep
6 s banana pep
2 jal pep
3 egg plant
20 ft row of ea below
okra
cucumbers 
yello squash/zukes
3 rows grn beans
radish/turnip
kale/spinich
leaf lettuce/romain
2 rows purple and red taters
1015 onions from nov planting


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Thought I would post some pics of this afternoon!
The pics are a little hazy because it was late in day.
1015 Onions









Red onions









Lettuce varieties









Tomatoes, mostly Roma's and Juliet's









5 varieties of bell and hot peppers 









Straight neck yellow squash









Red and white potatoes










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It all looks and sounds great... I Wished I had the yard for a garden...


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Walking onions









Kohlarabi









Zucchini









Strawberry plants:









Pole beans









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

White and elephant garlic









Bed full o squash acid cokes









One of the long decorative beds, with a couple edibles thrown in!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Pick of the5 beds








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Got this farmers market sign yesterday!
Pretty cool IMO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

That is a beautiful garden and yard you have! Let me know how your elephant and regular garlic do. If you can, please post some pics when you harvest.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice Mikeyhunts....



Fishing Logic said:


> Loquat was already here at house I bought about 3 1/2 years ago. I gave away 2 smaller trees already but, I can save plenty of seeds for anyone that wants them.


 I've sent out 3 envelopes of loquat seeds for those who requested. I may try to start some myself as well. Still got plenty of seeds around. 
Just PM address.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

whistech said:


> That is a beautiful garden and yard you have! Let me know how your elephant and regular garlic do. If you can, please post some pics when you harvest.


Will do.....so far they have grown great all winter. I dont see much additional growth since it's started warming up. Hopefully it growing all BULB now.
Just waiting for them to wither and yellow up.
They are still strong green and hardy.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

150 onions (about 50 white 50 yellow and 50 purple), 30lbs of new potatoes, 15 various tomatoes, 6 zuchinni, and 3 yellow squash, couple of bell peppers and a japeleno, all i have left to plant is a watermellon or 2 and a cantelope or 2.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Went small this yeare*

Tomatoes
Green Bean
Squash
Zuchini
Carrots
Poblano Peppers
Jalapeno Peppers
Parsley
Basil
Cilantro
Sage
Oregano
Spearmint


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Robo......Great looking Garden! Love that raised bed!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Two questions for the qroup!

1) I have red onions the bigger than a baseball, smaller than a softball. A couple of them have just started to bolt, but have not died over. Time to pull? I just pulled the seeding heads for now.

2) when do you pull your Kohlrabi. I planted 4 plants, and one is already the size of a softball.

Please advise.
Mike


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikeyhunts, I can only go by what A&M and Dixondale says about bolting onions. They both say that when an onion bolts, it will not get any bigger. Also they say that bolting onions will not keep in storage so you should use those first. I am curious as to what variety you have that is bolting? I have two types of red onions, Southern Belle and Red Creole. Some of my red creole onions have started bolting, but none of the Southern Belle have as yet. My onions are not near as big as yours. The biggest is probably about the size of a tennis ball and they majority are maybe a little larger than a golf ball. I just looked back at my calendar and I planted them on the 2nd of February.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*type of onion*

I think mine are red creole. bot 100% sure.

Guess I will go ahead and pull mine since a couple have bolted.

Mine have been in the ground since Nov 15th.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice going Mickyhunts on the onions....yes I would pull the ones that bolt and leave the others. It won't be long now and they all will be coming out. 

On the Kohlrabi, I don't have a lot of experience, but feel you shouldn't leave them in much, if any longer because they may get tough and stringy. I've pulled mine and enjoyed them very much...just remember to peel twice, i.e. take all the outer material off before eating.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Just sautéed the three plants with fresh basil and onions and they were simply amazing!! Never had it before! Even my wife loved it!,! Dang I'm blown away!
Very rewarding to plant, harvest, and eat a new variety of food that I learned about on this forum! WR Ranch is the one who talked me into growing them!! Miss that guy!


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mikeyhunts. Very nice pictorial of going from the garden to being ready to plate.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Dick Hanks said:


> Mikeyhunts. Very nice pictorial of going from the garden to being ready to plate.


Thanks!


----------

